# virus?



## Oyekade (May 28, 2010)

*why did  i receive a warning for potential virus when i was trying to log in this morning through my google chrome? it has never happened to me before. here is the message that i received:

*​*"Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!*
The website at *www.longhaircareforum.com* contains elements from the site *puschkinalexand.com*, which appears to host malware – software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
For detailed information about the problems with these elements, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for puschkinalexand.com.
Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful software online."
​


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (May 28, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> *why did i receive a warning for potential virus when i was trying to log in this morning through my google chrome? it has never happened to me before. here is the message that i received:*​
> 
> 
> ​*"Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!*
> ...


 
my avast is saying the same thing, even right now. But its saying its blocking puschkinalexand i think the site is infected.


----------



## Urban (May 28, 2010)

Exactly the same this from my Avast too!!


----------



## Ese88 (May 28, 2010)

and from my mcafee


----------



## brooklyngal73 (May 28, 2010)

Got the same message in Chrome, but not in FF.  Hmmm..... :scratchch


----------



## SND411 (May 28, 2010)

I got the message too.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 28, 2010)

My McAfee is too!


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 28, 2010)

I just got the same warning. Doing a scan now


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (May 28, 2010)

I got a warning also, what's going on?


----------



## getmoore (May 28, 2010)

Me too! on my Mac (safari) but not on firefox which I'm using now.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 28, 2010)

My AVG said the same


----------



## Studio_gal (May 28, 2010)

My virus protector has informed me twice, that it has blocked attacks from this site on both of my attempts to log in.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 28, 2010)

AVG just blocked something from here as well. WTF????


----------



## LilMissRed (May 28, 2010)

^^ ditto mcafee


----------



## KPH (May 28, 2010)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 28, 2010)

I just pm'd Bev.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 28, 2010)

add me to the list!


----------



## milaydy31 (May 28, 2010)

I see that I am not the only one. I use McAfee.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 28, 2010)

Yes, thought it  was just me. I am getting an error message asking me to debug and then Internet Explorer shuts down the page....I am surprised my computer gave me enough time to post this...


----------



## Nina_deF (May 28, 2010)

I use Norton and me too.


----------



## Foxglove (May 28, 2010)

Avast also gave me a warning


----------



## loveable37 (May 28, 2010)

me to i use MCAFEE


----------



## Avia62 (May 28, 2010)

Add me to the list as well. When I logged in this morning the Virus Scan started going crazy.


----------



## cutenss (May 28, 2010)

Me to.  And I have McAfee, Avast and Malware.  Can't be to protected.  Or can I erplexed


----------



## bgsix (May 28, 2010)

Ditto...on the job's pc.


----------



## Oyekade (May 28, 2010)

i have to use firefox to log on here b/c my google chrome will not allow me


----------



## Summer79 (May 28, 2010)

Norton here and did the same thing for me too.


----------



## beverly (May 28, 2010)

We should have a resolution this morning, thank you for your patience and for alerting us to the problem


----------



## briana87 (May 28, 2010)

I've been getting the same messages all morning on google chrome. I was kinda getting worried cuz I read LHCF everyday like some people read the Wall Street Journal!

But seriously, I hope it's nothing that'll mess up our computers.


----------



## bebegyrl802 (May 28, 2010)

same here on AVG


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 28, 2010)

same here and I'm on a mac.


----------



## HAIRapy (May 28, 2010)

My anti-virus software just blocked something too. It also requested that I close my browser after it blocked it.


----------



## ChoKitty (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2010)

I use Norton and I got the same thing. It didn't block. It just stopped me from going to the site. It said it was reported as unsafe. This happened a few nights ago also. About to log off and run a full system scan.


----------



## tmhuggiebear (May 28, 2010)

thank god I'm not the only one. I got a message from Mcafee saying the same thing


----------



## Lucie (May 28, 2010)

Just got this too but as you can see it is not stopping me from being on, LOL!


----------



## Hairsofab (May 28, 2010)

I got it when I first logged on. I use IE.


----------



## QT (May 28, 2010)

I got infected this morning at WORK! IT flushed my computer and me not knowing it was the LHCF site I went back to the site. However, it didn't give me that warning sign. I'm posting this from my phone. I hope this gets cleared up asap.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 28, 2010)

Hey ladies, just a food for thought; When someone post a link with a malware attached to it, our antivirus will pop up a warning to let us know of any danger. Imo, all we have to do is immediately notify any admins/mods to let them know of any warnings we receive and they will fix it as soon as possible.
It's a good thing to know our antivirus/spamware/malware/firewall and any other protection we're using, works.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (May 28, 2010)

when will this get fixed cuz i got the same warning too from mcafee


----------



## Rei (May 28, 2010)

the warning does not show up if you're on firefox and you use adblock. (using fanboy's filter)

(I usually turn off adblock on sites I like (like this one), but in this case I believe it is justified.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 28, 2010)

I got the warning from microsoft and it says this site was reported to have malware. it isn't fixed yet because I just got the warning about 3 mins ago.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 28, 2010)

I just logged on and every single page that loads on here my Avast comes up saying threats are detected and are being blocked. Sometimes Trojans sometimes Malware. I closed every window except LHCF and this is the origin of the threats.  ETA: I blocked all the scripts from loading and this seems to stop the problem so its one of the ads thats running that is causing the problem.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 28, 2010)

Same here - Avast warnings.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 28, 2010)

I use firefox... where do I turn in/acquire adblock?


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 28, 2010)

I'm on a mac too and its giving me this. I can't get down with this pop up stuff.


----------



## brownelovely (May 28, 2010)

Add me to the list....just ran a scan and deleted a trojan.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 28, 2010)

Now running on FF no pop up.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 28, 2010)

Got the FF with the adblock going on my computer. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 28, 2010)

I noticed the ads running were abobe flash players and cant be adblocked.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 28, 2010)

same warning here when I logged on from my Mac (posting from my phone)


----------



## teysmith (May 28, 2010)

This same thing has being happening to me the last few days.   It said this website was unsafe


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2010)

When I logged on this time it didn't stop me from go to the site like last time. I did however get the blocked virus popup from Norton.

The risk name was: HTTP Phoenix Malcious Toolkit Activity
The risk was listed as high.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 28, 2010)

Google ads?


----------



## BellaLunie (May 28, 2010)

My Norton is blocking something called a Phoenix. What is that?!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2010)

I'm scurred. I'll log on later, hopefully it's resolved.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> When I logged on this time it didn't stop me from go to the site like last time. I did however get the blocked virus popup from Norton.
> 
> The risk name was: HTTP Phoenix Malcious Toolkit Activity
> The risk was listed as high.


 
Same here but it listed the IP address its coming from


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 28, 2010)

It seems like when I blocked the niden.net script all went well.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 28, 2010)

brownelovely said:


> Add me to the list....just ran a scan and deleted a trojan.



I'm about to run my McAfee and see if I need to delete one as well.


----------



## naijamerican (May 28, 2010)

Getting the same and I'm on a Mac (I don't want to be redundant; just wanted to provide further evidence that the problem is still occurring).


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 28, 2010)

Perhaps I should stop using FF and use Safari instead... or DL Chrome, because Firefox ain't tell me JACK!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 28, 2010)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Perhaps I should stop using FF and use Safari instead... or DL Chrome, because Firefox ain't tell me JACK!


Safari, Chrome, and FF are web browsers and they dont alert yu to trojans, maleware, and viruses. Only your virus protection software will do that.


----------



## Rei (May 28, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I noticed the ads running were abobe flash players and cant be adblocked.



thats why I specified Adblock Plus and the filter. That does block adobe flash ads  using the filterset.g updater filter also works to block flash ads as well 

Currently running ad free


----------



## JJamiah (May 28, 2010)

I got one on the Mac, My computer and My kids Laptop


----------



## HairBarbie (May 28, 2010)

Same here. I got a virus warning trying to come onto the site.


----------



## january noir (May 28, 2010)

Glad it's fixed.  I Twittered and emailed Beverly when I got the message from my Macbook.

I almost had a fit because LHCF is my connection to all that matters to me!


----------



## Bnster (May 28, 2010)

Uhm I didn't get a warning, hum is this good or not - I use Norton?  Is this virus fix? I came on just before lunch.


----------



## january noir (May 28, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Safari, Chrome, and FF are web browsers and they dont alert yu to trojans, maleware, and viruses. Only your virus protection software will do that.



I have a Macbook and got the alert from my Safari when I tried to launch the site.


----------



## dimopoulos (May 28, 2010)

It shouldn't be an issue any more ladies. I believe I found where the problem was and rectified it. I also blocked that malware site so that you won't see it again.

In the future, please keep on doing what you are doing - i.e. reporting this as soon as you can with as much data as you can (screenshots, what you were doing, thread name etc.) This makes it easier for us to find where the problem lies.


----------



## BeaLady (May 28, 2010)

I'm so glad you were able to fix it.  I never got a warning but did a scan anyway and I had 4 trojans.


----------



## ADB (May 28, 2010)

I got the same message earlier.


----------



## ChoKitty (May 28, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to fix it! And you were so quick!


----------



## MizAvalon (May 28, 2010)

I also got this message.


----------



## Amber_moon (May 28, 2010)

add me to the list as well I got it this am too...

People really need to be more careful about what they click on and pass on....


----------



## tecourt (May 28, 2010)

This virus infected my new computer this morning.  I have McAfee, I clicked off the site but my computer was still infected. I am posting from my phone,I no longer trust this site. I wish that the subscribers had been informed about the previous issues with viruses and malware on this site. When other posters bought up the issue of viruses on this site, they were told that everything was checked and clear of any problems. I have just invested in a new computer, so  I can not risk losing my money.


----------



## dimopoulos (May 30, 2010)

tecourt said:


> This virus infected my new computer this morning.  I have McAfee, I clicked off the site but my computer was still infected. I am posting from my phone,I no longer trust this site. I wish that the subscribers had been informed about the previous issues with viruses and malware on this site. When other posters bought up the issue of viruses on this site, they were told that everything was checked and clear of any problems. I have just invested in a new computer, so  I can not risk losing my money.



So that we are clear on this: *This site, does not have any viruses and never had any nor it will*. The virus you are talking about is something you got from a different site and not ours.

How am I so sure? We run daily scans for viruses. We run daily scans for malware. We never had any warnings or infections. We also have Google checking our site on a daily basis for malware (Google Webmaster Tools) and they have not reported anything whatsoever.

What people experienced was a WARNING! It does not mean that the site was infected. If you carefully read the first post of this topic that contains the warning message it says that longhaircareforum.com contains elements from xyz.com site. That in itself says it all. We (LHCF) do not have anything but the other site does.

If you no longer trust the site that is your opinion and prerogative. I would appreciate it though that in the future, if you post something, to post facts and not opinion based on wrongly assumed facts.

Frankly I am sick and tired of being misquoted and people assuming whatever they want without reading what I type. I know I am not a native English speaker but I trust my English is precise.

From now on if I ever see anyone misquoting what I type, especially issues regarding the site and its maintenance, the individual will no longer be a part of this forum. I am wasting a ton of time trying to reiterate again and again what I type and what is crystal clear.

If you have questions, please ask.


----------

